

DSP in Go - riyadparvez
https://github.com/mjibson/go-dsp

======
ghayes
I was about to ask if there was a good place to look at available packages for
Go. The godoc.org[1] website referenced from this repo looks like a really
great start with a searchable index and docs. The active community around Go
has really impressed me.

[1] [http://godoc.org/](http://godoc.org/)

~~~
akavel
There's also a new supplementing one called [http://go-search.org/](http://go-
search.org/) which makes it easier to search packages by keyword, and sorted
by some kinda score.

------
choochootrain
I've never used Go before, but this is making me seriously consider trying it
out. All of the DSP classes I've taken recommend Matlab + the DSP toolbox, and
I would love to have a serious alternative.

~~~
pm90
It depends on what you mean by "a serious alternative". DSP functions exist in
python too
([http://docs.scipy.org/doc/scipy/reference/signal.html](http://docs.scipy.org/doc/scipy/reference/signal.html)),
but where MATLAB wins out is with their Simulink library, which doesn't have
an open source alternative.....yet. AFAIK.

~~~
shared4you
There is Scicos [1] which is the "Simulink" of Scilab, itself a Matlab-
lookalike.

[1]: [http://www.scicos.org/](http://www.scicos.org/)

------
neeee
There's also a nice set of FFTW bindings. [https://github.com/runningwild/go-
fftw](https://github.com/runningwild/go-fftw)

------
mwexler
For those wondering which of the many DSP acronyms this is referring to, it's
Digital Signal Processing.

~~~
aylons
Actually, now I am wondering what are the others, at least the reasonable
ones.

I can only think on Digital Signal Processing.

